# deskutils/libstreamanalyzer compile problem (GLIBCXX)



## RobW (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm having problems upgrading to KDE 4.10.1. In fact it is totally broken and I had to install Gnome2 to get a desktop.

I don't know if this is related but I'm having problems with deskutils/libstreamanalyzer while trying to update ports (this was found while checking UPDATING and rebuilding libffi and boost-libs)

I've tried various GCC and Clang.

The following output was with Clang. (clucene compiles fine)


```
[ 95%] Built target xbm
[ 96%] Building CXX object plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/CMakeFiles/cluceneng.dir/cluceneindexwriter.cpp.o
Linking CXX shared module strigita_sid.so
[ 96%] Built target sid
[ 97%] Building CXX object plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/CMakeFiles/cluceneng.dir/tcharutils.cpp.o
Scanning dependencies of target lucene2indexer
[ 98%] Building CXX object plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/CMakeFiles/lucene2indexer.dir/luceneindexer.cpp.o
Scanning dependencies of target index2dump
[ 99%] Building CXX object plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/indexdump/CMakeFiles/index2dump.dir/indexdump.cpp.o
[100%] Building CXX object plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/indexdump/CMakeFiles/index2dump.dir/__/tcharutils.cpp.o
/usr/ports/deskutils/libstreamanalyzer/work/strigi-0.7.8/libstreamanalyzer/plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/indexdump/indexdump.cpp:64:38: warning: 'document' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
        Document* doc = indexreader->document(i);
                                     ^
Linking CXX executable lucene2indexer
1 warning generated.
Linking CXX executable index2dump
/usr/local/lib/libstreams.so.0.7.8: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_transfer(std::__detail::_List_node_base*, std::__detail::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libstreams.so.0.7.8: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libstreams.so.0.7.8: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook(std::__detail::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libstreams.so.0.7.8: undefined reference to `std::ctype<char>::_M_widen_init() const@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
clang++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/lucene2indexer] Error code 1
1 error
*** [plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/CMakeFiles/lucene2indexer.dir/all] Error code 2
/usr/local/lib/libstreams.so.0.7.8: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_transfer(std::__detail::_List_node_base*, std::__detail::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libstreams.so.0.7.8: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libstreams.so.0.7.8: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook(std::__detail::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.15'
/usr/local/lib/libstreams.so.0.7.8: undefined reference to `std::ctype<char>::_M_widen_init() const@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
clang++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/indexdump/index2dump] Error code 1
1 error
*** [plugins/indexers/clucenengindexer/indexdump/CMakeFiles/index2dump.dir/all] Error code 2
Linking CXX shared module strigiindex_cluceneng.so
[100%] Built target cluceneng
2 errors
*** [all] Error code 2
1 error
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/libstreamanalyzer.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1
```

I've spent several days searching for a fix and recompiling many ports, so I apologize if this is something obvious but posting here was my last resort.


----------



## RobW (Apr 6, 2013)

Forgot:


```
root@FreeBSD_64:/usr/ports/deskutils/strigi # make -V CC
clang
root@FreeBSD_64:/usr/ports/deskutils/strigi # uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSD_64 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0: Sat Jan  5 14:26:46 GMT 2013     root@FreeBSD_64:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I use portsnap and portmaster to update.


----------



## RobW (Apr 6, 2013)

Solved.

I rebuilt all the dependent ports and now it compiles fine. I'm sure I've already done this but maybe with GCC and this time I used Clang.


----------

